# kde konsole



## wnowak1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've installed kde's konsole terminal app mainly because its faster than iterm and has tabs which terminal app lacks.  

When I use vim in konsole, the delete key does not delete.  I have set backspace=2 but that doesn't work..  

My biggest problem with konsole and vim on os x is that instead of having colors and themes, vim underlines things.  I've tried all sorts of things w/ vim, but found no solution... 

Any suggestions? 

I have this inside my .vimrc file... 

" Try to get the correct main terminal type
if &term =~ "xterm"
    let myterm = "xterm"
else
    let myterm =  &term
endif
let myterm = substitute(myterm, "cons[0-9][0-9].*$",  "linux", "")
let myterm = substitute(myterm, "vt1[0-9][0-9].*$",   "vt100", "")
let myterm = substitute(myterm, "vt2[0-9][0-9].*$",   "vt220", "")
let myterm = substitute(myterm, "\\([^-]*\\)[_-].*$", "\\1",   "")


Thanks in advance.


----------

